# Replacing Monsoon HU in 2003 Beetle



## shannon4ts (Oct 25, 2007)

I would like to know if I can get a Monsoon unit with Satellite to replace my existing one that has, get this, a cassette player! I called the service guy where I bought the car and he told me it would cost over 700 dollars to replace mine with a stock unit, why would that be?
I don't know jack about stereos, yet I feel I know more than the morons at best buy, and I'm afraid it will sound crappy if I put a aftermarket brand in there. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Monsoon HU in 2003 Beetle (shannon4ts)*

theroeticaly it can be done, but it will require some custom harnesses and a bit of custom work
personaly I'd recomend getting an aux input for your factory radio thru which you can import audio from a sat radio receiver of your choice
a good unit for your car would be:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

